# Câble YUV (composante)



## Crétin (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je m'interroge sur les possibilités du câble YUV (composante) de l'iPad. Logiquement, il devrait permettre d'afficher sur l'écran de télé tout ce que l'on voit sur celui de l'iPad. 

Est-ce que cela veut dire aussi qu'en étant abonné à Canal Plus et/ou Canalsat avec l'option qui permet de recevoir les chaînes sur l'iPad, on peut en profiter sur un écran de télé disposant d'une entrée YUV en utilisant ce câble ?

Si c'est le cas, cela permettrait de profiter des chaînes Canal sur grand écran même en dehors de chez soi (sur son lieu de vacances, chez des amis, etc.).

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si c'est bien le cas ? Ou est-ce qu'il y a un blocage quelconque qui empêche de le faire ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## KaosLeClown (13 Décembre 2011)

Salut ça ne fonctionne que pour diffuser tes photos de l'application photo de l'iPad aussi pour diffuser YouTube de l'iPad mais c'est a peu près tout.
Pour remédier a cela il suffit de jailbreaker et d'installer un simple truc gratuit qui répond au doux nom de TV OUT TUNNER 2.
Voila, sinon avec une apple tv un ipad 2 et airplay c'est possible mais pas avec le câble composante ...


----------



## Crétin (14 Décembre 2011)

Dommage. Mais merci pour la réponse !


----------

